# SNES Emulator with Fast Forward option



## Pokem (Apr 11, 2017)

Are there any SNES emulator for iOS 10.3 with the fast forward option like GBA4iOS?
Grinding on RPGs can be a bit tedious and boring so a fast forward option would be great.
I'm currently using Happy Chick to emulate SNES games and that emulator has no Fast Forward option afaik


----------



## Jayro (May 6, 2017)

Not to hijack your thread, but I also need to know if there's a fast-forward button setup option for Retroarch using the 2010 snes9x core. I can't find it if there is. (Using RetroPie on a Raspberry Pi 3)


----------

